

Ask HN: good startup ideas? - macca321

Hi everyone - here are couple of ideas I would really love feedback on. I'm in a situation where I could bootstrap something, but I'm working on my own and need some confidence on what I'm working on is worthwhile.<p>1. API Anything - site that lets you create a rest api for any public website (using some behind the scenes headless brower automation). There are loads of companies with in-house web apps that need to talk to each other, right? Initially provide read only api + search.<p>2. Browser based js web platform - kindof like a cross between a wiki and heroku. The pages can be written to execute javascript on both client and server side, allowing the creation of proper web apps.<p>The apps would be deployable to appenginejs, and downloadable as an appenginejs project to avoid people worrying about writing code for a new platform.<p>3. ShowMyCharts - A site which automatically extracts charts and data from excel documents (and other data sources) that live in a particular dropbox folder, allowing people to share reporting information easily.<p>4. AutoDba - An app which installs on a SQL Server and monitors query performance, suggesting or creating missing indexes etc.
======
famfam
#1 - <http://gnip.com/> ?

#2 - I don't get it.

#3 - Interesting idea, interesting idea to build functionality on top of
Dropbox. Didn't know that was technically feasible.

#4 - This space is way crowded, to say the least.

Good luck!

~~~
macca321
sort of the opposite of qnip - the sites it covers all have apis already. the
idea is that you could take an existing site without an api and create one.

------
AmberShah
I would personally use #1 to make my startup's API (I'm assuming that would be
possible) if it were available. I want to focus on the core of our technology
and would be happy to "outsource" the API if it were done well.

I'm not sure how ShowMyCharts would work... most of the analysts that I have
seen who use Charts have very complex charting needs and are already very
comfortable with Excel and it's capabilities. Not sure who the target market
is.

~~~
macca321
The idea is they can write their charts in excel, but have them rendered on a
public (or secure) website automatically, allowing them to be embedded in web
pages and documents without having to provide the raw data.

+1 for the api thing :)

------
jeffepp
#1 is a great idea. We took a lot of time to build out our API. A product that
helps my company be more efficient is a company that I would most definitely
try!

Good luck, keep me updated with your progress

------
michael_dorfman
#4 is a pretty well-populated market; you're going to need to be able to do
something special there, if you want to distinguish yourself.

------
gmosx
#2 great idea ;-)

